# Ohhh no!



## Dando (Apr 13, 2010)

_Last night my beautiful black skirt tera set up to breed, The male just followed her and then caos broke out! This all happened in my community tank. They other fish used her like a ballon taking turns at biting her to get to the eggs I didn't notice untill I seen her lying on her side a feaked out and put her in a breeder box as my breeding tank hasn't arrived yet! she manged to drop all of her eggs. This morning I woke up to find her skinny and pale lying on the bottom with the eggs. She was dead. R.I.P angie. That was her name. ): she's always been my little favourtie always the first to show off after I come home. The eggs are still sitting in the breeder box. Will they survive?? Thanks for your time. _


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry but the eggs will not likely survive. They need the nutrients, oxygen and warmth of the mother fishes body. Sorry to hear of your loss. Fish can be real bullies.


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2010)

***

_But she was already droping them so wouldn't they survive if she was droping them anyway? _


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

if she dropped them before she died and they have been fertilized your fine. move the egss using the the tubing for the airpump to a birthing tank. dose with methyln blue to prevent fungus.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

if she was laying the eggs and if they male fertilized them then they should be fine. IMO though it doesn't sound like you will get much out of them. Black skirts are scatters and don't naturally lay their eggs in one spot.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmm for some reason I was thinking guppy not tetra. Sorry I was wrong.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

wait. she dropped them in the breeder? with no male in there? get rid of the eggs. they are just gonna rot away and create a ammonia spike.


----------

